# Desert Ironwood Natural Edge Bowls



## vonaltenhofen (Jul 19, 2020)

Here's three natural edge bowls I turned from desert ironwood. The wood collected from north Scottsdale.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 7


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Jul 19, 2020)

Newbie mistake. Just noticed there's a woodturning forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2020)

Lol, moved it for you. Very nice set there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks. Could I have done that myself? Still learning.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 19, 2020)

vonaltenhofen said:


> Thanks. Could I have done that myself? Still learning.



Only the mods and admins can move threads, but no worries.
Nice work on those bowls!


----------



## trc65 (Jul 19, 2020)

Great looking bowls, love the form and finish.


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Jul 19, 2020)

I often get questions on how I was able to glue the light colored wood to the dark.  What you can't see in the photo is the intense chatoyance that desert ironwood exhibits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jul 20, 2020)

My opinion-Ironwood is the Alpha.
It’s beautiful assortment of warm colors, strength, and the ability for a high polish.
Your talent has captured the Alpha and masterfully turned it into perfection!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 28, 2020)

vonaltenhofen said:


> I often get questions on how I was able to glue the light colored wood to the dark.  What you can't see in the photo is the intense chatoyance that desert ironwood exhibits.



so how did you

beautiful bowls sir!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 28, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2020)

Drop dead gorgeous! DIW is a most beautiful wood, and your craftsmanship is superior! Chuck


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Dec 1, 2020)

I sold the big one yesterday!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 1, 2020)

These are fantastic bowls and I am impressed you made them out of ironwood. That species is so hard on tools, and the sawdust smells like a mixture of old gym shoes and animal musk. The live edge is awesome too. Did you rough turn these green or just go for it on dried blanks? Thanks for sharing! 

Oh, I was curious about the price and went to your Etsy page, but didn’t see any finished turned bowls. Can you point me in the right direction? 
Thanks! Eric


----------



## vonaltenhofen (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey BangleGuy! Thank you for your kind words. Desert ironwood is a protected species. I get my ironwood from private land and dead trees. And when I say dead, I mean dead and laying in the desert for years. So there is no legal "wet" ironwood. I found that cryogenic steel best for turning ironwood. The steel holds an edge longest and easy to sharpen on the fly. My description of the smell is "old dead, wet dog." I have two more natural edge bowls on my Etsy store:




__





Desert Ironwood Natural Edge Bowl Free Shipping - Etsy


I turned this natural edge bowl from a piece of desert ironwood. Desert ironwood is a tree that only grows in the Sonoran Desert. In the U.S. it is a protected species. So the only wood available is dead trees from private land. I collected this wood from a tree that grew near the Mayo Clinic in




www.etsy.com












Desert Ironwood Natural Edge Bowl Free Shipping - Etsy


This Decorative Baskets & Bowls item by RichardAltenhofen has 10 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Phoenix, AZ. Listed on Aug 4, 2022




www.etsy.com





I also have two hollow vessels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 4, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful bowls! Well done!


----------

